# where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks



## mk3boy (Mar 14, 2002)

does anyone know where i can get some?


[Modified by mk3boy, 8:45 PM 4-2-2003]


----------



## albtokin (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (mk3boy)*

So you can purchase the pair and just put it into your lights? Is that how it goes?


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (albtokin)*

I know of a sorce to get just the oem rings if you want them
but you are in canada so customs is gonna sock you with surcharges


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (albtokin)*

there is a lot more work than than. this is a very tricky mod from what i have heard but the end result is sick


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (topnotchmk3)*

well, I make "plug and play" mk3 angel eyes (or as close as it gets)
but I dson't sell em
its all in the design
if you desgin a good set they work well


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (mk3boy)*

Sent ya an IM!!!!


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (gsantelli)*

I would suggest getting oem bmw rings as they have super light transmistion propertys

I can get em cheap for ya if you want (and the complete fiberoptic controls if ya need em)
I got one in my hand now and it rules http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bngowe (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (VReihenmotor6)*

i cant wait to install my angel eyes







haven't had the time to do so yet because of finals


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (bngowe)*

I just got a full set of BMW 5 series angel eyes with fiberoptic connectors tonight










_Modified by VReihenmotor6 at 7:56 AM 5-21-2003_


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (mk3boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3boy* »_does anyone know where i can get some?

[Modified by mk3boy, 8:45 PM 4-2-2003]

*Well I will let you all in on a secret now, if you hold on for a month or two the factory version will be available!!*
I will keep you informed!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (mk3boy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3boy* »_make them yourself the cheap way.. it works (25%, 6 votes)

http://www.angeleyelights.com


----------



## RastaDub (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
*Well I will let you all in on a secret now, if you hold on for a month or two the factory version will be available!!*
I will keep you informed!!


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chickenbak (Mar 11, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (RastaDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RastaDub* »_
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Yep for the Mk4 looks! Might be something for Mk4 owners dwn the road...


----------



## tbertram (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (Cullen)*

Anyone know if you can squeeze these into Hella dual rounds for MK3?


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (tbertram)*

yes kinda, but good luck opening the dual rounds with out damaging them
(I've tried to twice with out good result)


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (tbertram)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbertram* »_Anyone know if you can squeeze these into Hella dual rounds for MK3?

Well the sizes are on there


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (mk3boy)*

Img so you guys can see what I'm talking bout.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (GriffinMoss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GriffinMoss* »_Img so you guys can see what I'm talking bout.









There are some quality issues in the manufacturing state of these causing delays! Was supposed to be ready in APRIL!


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
There are some quality issues in the manufacturing state of these causing delays! Was supposed to be ready in APRIL!

So what does that mean?


----------



## KOG (Mar 5, 2003)

use the search


----------



## KOG (Mar 5, 2003)

search


----------



## sworksguy (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (Cullen)*

so, any updates?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (sworksguy)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1064476


_Modified by Cullen at 6:40 PM 10-22-2003_


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=1060126

Cullen, are these lighst designed for HID use or only halogen bulbs?


----------



## bella*is*dubbin' (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (GS Audio)*

that picture of the mk4 looks with angel eyes + xenon lights is from the in.pro website.
http://www.in-pro.com


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: where to buy angel eyes for mk4 looks (bella*is*dubbin')*

None of these are HID (Xenon) !!!


----------

